# 2010 Giant Glory DH Prototype?



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Any one know anything about this? It looks like a VPP rear with a semi-monocog front?? Are they doing away with the Maestro and the "glory hole"? :thumbsup:


----------



## bikesinmud (Dec 20, 2005)

kinda looks like a M6 to me.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice Photoshop.

P.S. Did you even try?


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice photoshop dork


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice photochop!


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll give you an A for effort but the jagged edges on the red and "giant" give it away. I did a double take though... I'll give you that.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

A for effort? Yeah right...you can still see the VPP sticker...


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> A for effort? Yeah right...you can still see the VPP sticker...


Wow, I'm dumb. I missed that. I also didn't want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

boogenman said:


> Nice photoshop dork


Gee, thanks booger.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> A for effort? Yeah right...you can still see the VPP sticker...


What's up with all the anger Raptor? :nono: Can't a guy have a little fun?

By the way IF Giant was going to build a VPP rear-end bike, they would HAVE to put the VPP logo on the swing arm. Just like Intnese and Santa Cruz do. (See the samples below) I left the VPP logo on there on purpose. I guess you're not as "in the know" as you think you are. 

Also, did you angry guys see the :thumbsup: That I put at the end of my post? Geezzz.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

njhcx4xlife said:


> Wow, I'm dumb. I missed that. I also didn't want to hurt his feelings.


Just having fun man . . . . . no hurt feelings here.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

pretty funny...btw that paint job looks amazing


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

nmpearson said:


> pretty funny...btw that paint job looks amazing


Yeah I know. These guys get so worked up over the dumbest things some times. I knew I'd get crucified when I posted this, but I thought some might see the humor, or at least have fun looking at a M6/Glory combination.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

lol thats funny, i highly doubt giant would ever do a paint scheme like that tho with the red. and if they did, they would have custom red rims on that rig. 

do another photo shop but with red rims on it.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

HighTitan said:


> lol thats funny, i highly doubt giant would ever do a paint scheme like that tho with the red. and if they did, they would have custom red rims on that rig.
> 
> do another photo shop but with red rims on it.


Yeah, I tried to do red rims and had problems, so I aborted. I was too lazy to go out and find a nice set of red ones then have to do the photoshopping to make them work.

But, here you go any way. Not quite right, but it does look faster now.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> Yeah, I tried to do red rims and had problems, so I aborted. I was too lazy to go out and find a nice set of red ones then have to do the photoshopping to make them work.
> 
> But, here you go any way. Not quite right, but it does look faster now.


that thing is hott, looks just like factory m6s lol.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

nmpearson said:


> pretty funny...btw that paint job looks amazing


Thanks, but aren't you going to call me a dork or make some sort of negative comment to hurt my *one remaining* feeling? Come on man, at least attack my "photochopping" skills.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

For comparison . . . . . for fun.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Giant? WTF?


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh if you're looking for red rims...

I once found a dead on side image of the DT2350s that I can't find again. Pretty rare image.










Here's another good one, but random, if anyone has any desire to put on a King Headset.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> What's up with all the anger Raptor? :nono: Can't a guy have a little fun?
> 
> By the way IF Giant was going to build a VPP rear-end bike, they would HAVE to put the VPP logo on the swing arm. Just like Intnese and Santa Cruz do. (See the samples below) I left the VPP logo on there on purpose. I guess you're not as "in the know" as you think you are.
> 
> Also, did you angry guys see the :thumbsup: That I put at the end of my post? Geezzz.


Cause I've seen better photoshop work from you. This is pretty comedic, but man...its blatantly obvious its a M3...I don't even think its a M6....


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Heals120 said:


> Oh if you're looking for red rims...
> 
> I once found a dead on side image of the DT2350s that I can't find again. Pretty rare image.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll grab those.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Cause I've seen better photoshop work from you. This is pretty comedic, but man...its blatantly obvious its a M3...I don't even think its a M6....


Dude, I "spliced" them together in an hour. I could have spent much more time on it, but I didn't. Could I have done better, sure.

It' is a M6, look at what I used above, the three bikes stacked on top. It was the rear end of the M6 and the front trangle of the Giant, along with part of the shock mount of the M6. So no, it's not part of a M3. Geezzz.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

lol i reckon giant should use it,looks much better than there current offering.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Wowzers.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Try this.

http://rideitinside.blogspot.com/2008/05/proto-giant-dh-09.html


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

beefy 7point ^


----------



## Welander (Apr 5, 2008)

Though it would have been a sick design  looks cool


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

the red gave it away. giant doesnt make red bikes, everyone knows that.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

gil_caz said:


> the red gave it away. giant doesnt make red bikes, everyone knows that.


Foiled!!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Welander said:


> Though it would have been a sick design  looks cool


I'd ride it if it was given to me for free.


----------



## muddywatersseven (Jan 13, 2007)

it would be better with a fox rear shock. giant would never run any of that manitou garbage...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

nice retarded thread revival champ.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wtf?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

muddywatersseven said:


> it would be better with a fox rear shock. giant would never run any of that manitou garbage...


i hope you die for this.....


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

muddywatersseven said:


> it would be better with a fox rear shock. giant would never run any of that manitou garbage...


funny guy... haha... haha... haha


----------



## muddywatersseven (Jan 13, 2007)

who would actually buy a manitou over a fox or a rockshox? fox / rockshox work way better and dont break anywhere near as much...


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

is this pinkbike?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

muddywatersseven said:


> who would actually buy a manitou over a fox or a rockshox? fox / rockshox work way better and dont break anywhere near as much...


Hah! Not only did you revive an old ass thread but your begging to get flamed for your ignorance on shocks.

I fart in your general direction, now go away and learn yourself something about suspension before you return.


----------



## Just another biker (Aug 2, 2008)

looks like a cardboard cut out with weels. (minus the vpp and fox 40)


----------

